# ATTN: GUESTS, come on in and register!



## BigDtoPDX (Jun 30, 2005)

I noticed that there are currently more guests (24) than members (21) logged in right now. What are you waiting for, this is a great time for the Blazers with FA and trade season about to get rolling. We would love some more minds coming up with wild-*** trade scenarios and FA signings. I read the board for 3 or 4 days before I decided to join up. It takes all of 3 minutes and instantly you are connected with the best, most coherent and insightful Blazres fans on the net. :rock:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Yeah join in, it doesn't hurt!!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Schilly said:


> Yeah join in, it doesn't hurt!!


Oh yes it does, my butt still hurts from the spanking that mediocre man, Howie, and Hap hammered me with when I joined. 

:nah:

Josh, if your one of those guests, JOIN!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Oh yes it does, my butt still hurts from the spanking that mediocre man, Howie, and Hap hammered me with when I joined.
> 
> :nah:
> 
> Josh, if your one of those guests, JOIN!


Yea Josh.......join! :evil:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

HOWIE said:


> Yea Josh.......join! :evil:


He did... but he's too scared to post just yet.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> He did... but he's too scared to post just yet.



So your saying that he could be in here and could post at any moment? :uhoh:


----------



## HAMMERHEAD (Jul 7, 2005)

He could be. Thanks to the Beer guy for showing me this site. 

After the draft and the coaching hire I am excited about Blazer basketball again.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

HAMMERHEAD said:


> He could be. Thanks to the Beer guy for showing me this site.
> 
> After the draft and the coaching hire I am excited about Blazer basketball again.











Shark!!!! Everyone out of the pool!!!!! :biggrin: 

We're excited that your excited! Welcome to the best site on the internet for fans to talk about Trailblazer Basketball. I look forward to you insight on the rebuild of this team. I think that the Blazers are going to be a huge monster in the league if they continue on the path "going young" they have chosen. Portland might be young, but there is some talent on our roster! :yes:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I thought of


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Schilly said:


> I thought of


YUMMY!

Sad to say, I got a keg of Hammerhead for the 4th, and my friends and I couldnt finish it. HH and I tried to polish off the rest of it last night, but couldnt, so we put some in jars and will dump the rest (not too much). I think I spent more $$$ on ice trying to keep it cold than I did on the actual keg.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

HOWIE said:


> Everyone out of the pool!!!!! :biggrin:


Thats what they say when Howie and his "son" piss in the pool!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Thats what they say when Howie and his "son" piss in the pool!


That must be the warm feeling I give to all the nice posters on BBB.net huh? :biggrin:


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

Alright.. You've convinced me! :angel:


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

HOWIE said:


> That must be the warm feeling I give to all the nice posters on BBB.net huh? :biggrin:


:laugh: Way to scare off the new guys Howie..


----------



## BigDtoPDX (Jun 30, 2005)

ARRGGHHHH!!!

right now: 36 members, 63 guests!

Come on everyone


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

People just register it's free, and we're waiting, to hear from you....


Dang that sounded like a phone sex ad, didn't it?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Schilly said:


> People just register it's free, and we're waiting, to hear from you....
> 
> 
> Dang that sounded like a phone sex ad, didn't it?


OOOHHHH Schilly, talk dirty to me! 

:biggrin:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> OOOHHHH Schilly, talk dirty to me!
> 
> :biggrin:


My backyard is mostly clay but has reasonable top soil, adding some compost would definately help though.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

Schilly said:


> My backyard is mostly clay but has reasonable top soil, adding some compost would definately help though.


he's talking about his butt!


----------



## BlazerHolic (Jul 9, 2005)

Yeah I've been viewing this board for a couple of weeks. I've registered once before but I forgot my login information. I like it here people know there stuff I a know there are many dedicated Blazer fans here. 

BTW- anyone want to help figure out how to get my custom avatar to show up?? it would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

BlazerHolic said:


> BTW- anyone want to help figure out how to get my custom avatar to show up?? it would be appreciated. Thank you.


you have to be a supporting memeber to use a custom avatar. Its 10$ for a year long subscription it helps support the site. http://basketballboards.net/forum/subscriptions.php? Either use that like or the support the site link at the top left


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

If you guys want to sign up, use this link! :biggrin:

http://basketballboards.net/forum/index.php?referrerid=8733


----------



## BlazerHolic (Jul 9, 2005)

BlazerFanFoLife said:


> you have to be a supporting memeber to use a custom avatar. Its 10$ for a year long subscription it helps support the site. http://basketballboards.net/forum/subscriptions.php? Either use that like or the support the site link at the top left


Damn thats lame.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

BlazerHolic said:


> Damn thats lame.


A number of sites make you pay to post at all or have constant popups. This site lets people post for free and just gives people who support it a few extra perks as a thank you and if you find any ads you don't like or any other problems, the admins are happy to try and fix it for you. This is the best basketball forum site out there, with many great people. $10 a year isn't that much.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

wow. 71 guests on here right now. that's the most I can remember.


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

All right, all right already... I registered... Dang! Get off my back. :clown: 

Hello everybody!!!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Howdy Spud!!!


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

Howdy B&B! 

I'm an ESPN refugee and missed some of my old buddies so I thought I'd check out the site. 

I glanced at the rules and it looks like I'm going to have to behave myself over here! :angel:


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Welcome folks...I have followed this group around for several years now, from various different message boards. I'm not really a geek, I swear! :clown:


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

I finally broke down and paid for the Supporting Membership.

I feel like an ******* for waiting so long.  

I've certainly gotten more than $10 worth of enjoyment out of this board, so yeah... I encourage others to do the same.

Cheers


----------



## James_Posey (Jul 31, 2005)

I have been using bbb for about 2 weeks now and ilove it. Join its fun and free.


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

Today I got sooo board with the Sports forum I have been posting on for 1 year and half. I think there was one other true Blazer fan besides myself and two other guys that were fans of other teams, but joined in our Blazer discussions.

So I ran a search and stumbled on to this sight. I was so excited to see so many recent Blazer posts that I joined right away. I have been wondering where you all have been.

I am a lifelong Portland resident and Blazer fan and am looking forward to having some heated and meaningful discussions about the future NBA Championship Blazers!

Hallelujah! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Gunner (Sep 16, 2005)

:biggrin: I must have followed Redbeards E-trail here! I'm a member of the other board he mentioned and it is dead! Actually I linked here from Dan Rosenbalms site and I'm ecstatic to see so much activity in the Blazer forum. :clap: I'm an Oregon native living near Salem,Blazer fan since the beginning. I registered after reading only one thread,so gotta go check this out.
:rocket:


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

Good to see ya Gunner! :cheers:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Redbeard said:


> Today I got sooo board with the Sports forum I have been posting on for 1 year and half. I think there was one other true Blazer fan besides myself and two other guys that were fans of other teams, but joined in our Blazer discussions.
> 
> So I ran a search and stumbled on to this sight. I was so excited to see so many recent Blazer posts that I joined right away. I have been wondering where you all have been.
> 
> ...



This core group has been together for a few years now. Glad to have you join us, I am sure that your other posting buddys would enjoy this site too, you should drop them a line. Even the two that aren't Blazer fans, I am sure that they will find postings in their respective team forums.....go forth and spead the joy!!!


----------



## Gunner (Sep 16, 2005)

Redbeard said:


> Good to see ya Gunner! :cheers:


 :biggrin: Back at ya! :cheers:


----------



## WebZen (Oct 10, 2005)

Hey guys! I have been a guest for some time now, reading these posts almost everyday. Finally decided to register and start putting my two cents in. I was born and raised in Oregon and I am a huge Blazer fan.:wave:


----------



## TheBeastBoy (Oct 31, 2005)

I am new...Just registered. Tired of OLive and all the negative crap. It is just sad how the haters, and negative people there just took over. They don't seem to understand what is going on, and just want to fight with others. Yet, they like to call themselves "realists." Sad. So, I am going to try this place out. I hope there are a lot better conversations here, then in OLive. Shouldn't be too hard...lol


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

TheBeastBoy said:


> I am new...Just registered. Tired of OLive and all the negative crap. It is just sad how the haters, and negative people there just took over. They don't seem to understand what is going on, and just want to fight with others. Yet, they like to call themselves "realists." Sad. So, I am going to try this place out. I hope there are a lot better conversations here, then in OLive. Shouldn't be too hard...lol


Welcome!!


----------



## YoungBlazers (Feb 5, 2006)

Hello. I have been lurking on this board for a few years and decided to throw my hat in the ring and register. I've been an on and off fan since the 92 finals and have stayed a fan since 2000. I is nice to read a lot of different views on the current state of the Blazers and I hope my 2 cents has some value to this board.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

YoungBlazers said:


> Hello. I have been lurking on this board for a few years and decided to throw my hat in the ring and register. I've been an on and off fan since the 92 finals and have stayed a fan since 2000. I is nice to read a lot of different views on the current state of the Blazers and I hope my 2 cents has some value to this board.


Welcome aboard, YoungBlazers. If reading lots of different views of the Blazers is what you like, you've sure come to the right place. Please do add yours.

barfo


----------



## BlazerWookie (Mar 20, 2006)

Hello? Is there anybody in there?


----------



## BlazerWookie (Mar 20, 2006)

YoungBlazers said:


> Hello. I have been lurking on this board for a few years and decided to throw my hat in the ring and register. I've been an on and off fan since the 92 finals and have stayed a fan since 2000. I is nice to read a lot of different views on the current state of the Blazers and I hope my 2 cents has some value to this board.


I just joined today, as well. I've been an OregonLive regular for a couple of years now, and was just recently asked to join in the fun over here. Cheers! :cheers:


----------



## TerryPorter4Life (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey y'all! i am new to the board, my buddy just invited me here, but he posts regularly under the name OnTheRocks, so I thought I would say hi. Long time Blazer fan here, so it's nice to find some others, and I also wanna say hey to HammerHead. I don't know who you are, but I like that your avatar is showin love to UO.


----------



## TBLogos (Apr 24, 2006)

Ok,
So I've finally broken down and registered. Woohoo!
This forum is much better, much more intelligent discussion about the franchise than the O-live forum.....all those guys, or gals, do is bash one or two players and post dumb crap like "what are you doing tonight?".

Thanks ABM for promoting your site and letting me know this was here. And if you're not sure who I am, think Blazer Bash....more to come folks!


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

I see some new members have registered on draft lottery day. Welcome!!


----------



## YuckMouth (Jun 29, 2006)

long time lurker first time poster


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## rtg (Aug 17, 2006)

Got room for a ReamGM refugee?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

rtg said:


> Got room for a ReamGM refugee?


Absolutely, welcome aboard!

barfo


----------



## BiggaAdams (Nov 10, 2006)

rtg said:


> Got room for a ReamGM refugee?


Add another one to the list.

Got room for me guys?


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

BiggaAdams said:


> Add another one to the list.
> 
> Got room for me guys?


The more the merrier!

Welcome!


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

Hello:wave: 

Found this site a couple of months ago. Lurked reading threads for a while. Finally joined.

I'll see you guys around and about.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Just posted because I got tired of seeing BP's name on my opening page.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Just posted because I got tired of seeing BP's name on my opening page.


Welcome, Maris61! All us gays and gals here are eager to discuss footie with you!

barfo


----------



## SixPack (May 23, 2007)

Just signed up because I'm so excited the Blazers got the #1 pick. We have to take Greg Oden, a prospect like him doesn't come around often! Go Blazers, be strong!


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Welcome!!!

I'm so excited as well. I really like Durant, but I want Oden. Go Blazers!!!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

2 friends signed up yesterday and they arent able to post. Are they supposed to get an email to activate their account?


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

B_&_B said:


> 2 friends signed up yesterday and they arent able to post. Are they supposed to get an email to activate their account?


B_&_B... I just got the e-mail today. Thanks for letting me know about this site. Should have some fun here with everything that is going on. If I can throw in my two cents or should I say two words...

*Greg Oden*

There is no question about it.


----------



## Rip City Redux (Jun 11, 2007)

All signed up now!

Kerrick


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Welcome to the board duckworthstolemylunch, Rip City Redux, & Short Bus Ryder.

To the rest of you, these guys are friends of mine, so be nice to them. :biggrin:


----------



## Short Bus Ryder (Jun 8, 2007)

Hello, 
Good to find a board to talk Blazers. Or whatever.


----------



## DamDweller (Jun 7, 2007)

Just wanted to say hello to the board. I have been reading a lot lately but have yet to post. I figure this would be a good place to start it off. It will probably take me a little while before I have any good posts. I tend to read a lot before I start talking my rubbish, you know, get a feel for you guys/gals and all. Anyways, let's go Blazer and hopefully with the #1 pick of the draft comes the next NBA dynasty. Go Rip City!


----------



## BrewBlazer (Jun 24, 2007)

Hello Blazer fans. I've been lurking this forum for a while and decided to register last month. For whatever reason I haven't been able to post/or reply to the forum since I registered, but today its working. Anyways I've been a Blazer fan for over 22 years, but have been living out of state for a while. Interesting story, I'll keep it short, my wife and I decided to move back to Portland in early may. I called my dad to give the good news and he goes out and buys season tickets! Then a few weeks later we get the #1 pick...must be providence for me. Can't wait to get back into town, opening night, and what should be a very bright future for the Blazers, and Blazer fans. Thanks for all the great topics and excellent reading material. RIP CITY!


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

If any new members are reading this and can't post, check your spam box for email. You must reply to the confirmation email before you post and it can get lost in the spam box. The admins can changes a users settings if they don't reply to the email, but they don't always catch everybody, so make sure to check your email so you don't have to wait to share your opinions here.


----------



## rsmithx (Sep 17, 2007)

Just posting a quick hello.

I am a long time reader/poster over on the OL forums, but stumbled on to this from TrueHoop (much <3 to Henry Abbott) and this looks like it has about 10,000 less Laker trolls, so I am excited!

Born and raised in Oregon for 23 years, I moved to South West Washington a few years back, so I am a Blazer fan stuck in Sonic Territory. Although most don't care (they obsess over their Mariner's and Seahawks more anyway) the problem is all the grief I take from UW alumni for my Ducks posters and pennants hanging in my office.


----------



## CharcoalF (Feb 11, 2005)

Post currently at RealGM and Hoopsworld as Charcoal Filtered. Impressed with the number of people at BBB.net and how the board has interacted with the team. Huge props for getting two posters on Courtside Live last week. I was able to get a few RealGM posters into the training facility as well as press conferences, but it seems like BBB.net has definitely beat me in this category.

Welcome to all and Go Blazers!


----------



## roncag (Feb 6, 2008)

I'll be here a lot. Glad to be aboard.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

I recently found my way here on a tip from a fellow ESPN board member; in light of mods acting very arbitrary towards a number of people over there I've decided to leave and spend my time here.

Hopefully I'll have something to add to the mix.


----------



## BlazerHippie (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi folks...

I too am an ESPN board refugee. I wasn't too active over there but I hate abusive moderators deleting cool threads and such.

GO BLAZERS! ..and as I said around game 10 in the streak...it's a marathon not a sprint...there will be up streaks and down streaks...hang in there!

~BH


----------



## LittleAlex (Feb 14, 2008)

I have been lurking on this board for awhile and figured it was time to introduce myself and join in the conversation.


----------

